# Males- How much do you pay to get your hair cut?



## z104 (18 Dec 2008)

13.50 for me + 1.50 tip for a dry cut


----------



## Billo (18 Dec 2008)

€10 + no tip


----------



## extopia (18 Dec 2008)

€9, usually round it up to a tenner


----------



## Guest124 (18 Dec 2008)

€7.50 dry cut


----------



## GSheehy (18 Dec 2008)

€10


----------



## Simeon (18 Dec 2008)

OH does mine. Years ago I used pay E10 but I wised up after my regular guy went on holliers and the stand in was not up to standard.


----------



## NorthDrum (18 Dec 2008)

€10


----------



## Dinny (18 Dec 2008)

Usually pay €11. Was home in the North and got a hair cut for £5


----------



## my2leftfeet (18 Dec 2008)

OH pays EUR12 + EUR2 tip.


----------



## GeneralZod (18 Dec 2008)

€10.50 + €2 tip


----------



## eggerb (18 Dec 2008)

€10 + €1 tip


----------



## Mpsox (19 Dec 2008)

€6 in Carlow for a number 2 all round


----------



## IsleOfMan (19 Dec 2008)

Dublin/Mount Merrion area €14 but would love a recommendation for similar area but lower price.


----------



## Caveat (19 Dec 2008)

BroadbandKen said:


> €7.50 dry cut


 
If I had to pay for it I'd pay no more than this. No tip.

99% of the time though, Ms Caveat does it.


----------



## MrMan (19 Dec 2008)

€16 dry cut.


----------



## csirl (19 Dec 2008)

€15


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Dec 2008)

€16 dry cut + €2 tip  ( same price for wash & cut tho )


----------



## Caveat (19 Dec 2008)

Come to think of it I should get a hefty discount as there is very little to cut.  

So, €4.   Max.


----------



## rabbit (19 Dec 2008)

Dinny said:


> Usually pay €11. Was home in the North and got a hair cut for £5


 
Its time people who use a shaver for 5 minutes on this side of the border got realistic with their prices too.  £ 5 is plenty, well done for getting it cut in the north.


----------



## ubiquitous (19 Dec 2008)

extopia said:


> €9, usually round it up to a tenner



Me too.


----------



## ubiquitous (19 Dec 2008)

rabbit said:


> Its time people who use a shaver for 5 minutes on this side of the border got realistic with their prices too.  £ 5 is plenty, well done for getting it cut in the north.



Actually VAT on haircuts is higher in NI (15% v 13.5% here)


----------



## Vanilla (19 Dec 2008)

ubiquitous said:


> Actually VAT on haircuts is higher in NI (15% v 13.5% here)


 
Ubi- I am really worried about you now. Did you think about taking out a subscription to sky or national geographic or season tickets to some ball game or other?


----------



## Flexible (19 Dec 2008)

Paid 17 last week. I remember getting it cut for 30p though 30 years ago.


----------



## Betsy Og (19 Dec 2008)

about 13 plus 2 tip. Really early opening hours (v. handy) so if I'm paying a premium for that (which I dont know is the case) then worth it.


----------



## Guest122 (19 Dec 2008)

€6 no tip.
Free when OH does it.


----------



## Kerak (19 Dec 2008)

€7 blade 2 on sides and 3 on top in Wicklow plus €1 tip

£6.50 in Manchester last week


----------



## Smashbox (19 Dec 2008)

My OH pays €8, no tip.

My younger brother recently got charged €30, the cut was for his grad/debs but he only has short hair! Major rip off!!


----------



## RMCF (19 Dec 2008)

Used to be charged £5 (gave £7) for years up until about 5 years ago, when I bought a set of clippers and now do it myself.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (19 Dec 2008)

10 in Portarlington, priced it in Dublin and almost 20


----------



## breathnach1 (19 Dec 2008)

rednecks do it themselves. Its all for free lad!


----------



## gramlab (19 Dec 2008)

Nothing

Do it myself. Essentially a no. 2 all round, so why should I pay someone else.


----------



## rmelly (19 Dec 2008)

either €12 or €14 (not sure which) in a regular barber shop in dublin, and I wouldn't dream of tipping.


----------



## BillK (19 Dec 2008)

Guy in front of me at the barbers this morning had a No1. all over which cost him £4.00 + the change from a fiver. I had my usual dry cut,thinned out on top and eyebrows trimmed for £8.50 + the change from a tenner.


----------



## Humdinger (19 Dec 2008)

I had a drycut + eyebrows for €12.50 today + €1.50 tip as I had a tenner and 2*2 euro coins. She spent an inordinate amount of time on someone with so little hair. Must have taken 8 minutes.


----------



## z104 (19 Dec 2008)

When I originally posted I thought I was doing ok with Garveys at 13.50 but it looks like a dry haircut in Limerick is very expensive.  Does anybody know of a cheaper barber in limerick city centre/dublin road area?


----------



## S.L.F (19 Dec 2008)

Last time I got my hair cut was for €14 wash and cut.

My OH does my hair now.

As to tipping people for doing their jobs if she does a good job she gets a kiss.


----------



## sandrat (19 Dec 2008)

tipping means something else down the country

such a fella is tippin' such a one

something to do with what a sheep does to a ewe (pronounced yo!)


----------



## Complainer (20 Dec 2008)

gramlab said:


> Do it myself. Essentially a no. 2 all round, so why should I pay someone else.


Snap - You only make the mistake of setting the cutters at the wrong height once.


----------



## S.L.F (20 Dec 2008)

sandrat said:


> tipping means something else down the country



That's it!

Mrs. SLF is going to be cutting my hair today I know she doesn't expect to be tipped but well if it's good down the country then it's good up here in Dublin


----------



## z106 (21 Dec 2008)

€20 in the grafton barber on grafton street.

Seems pricey compared to what everyone else is paying - worth it for the luxury in there i reckon though.

Although as i'm generally more skint these days and subsequently more price conscious i am considering pulling back on this luxury.


----------



## Guest128 (21 Dec 2008)

€7 dry cut in "Just Cuts" on the quays in Dublin is surely the best value in the capital.....even offered to do my eyebrows, which I declined


----------



## z106 (21 Dec 2008)

FLANDERS` said:


> €7 dry cut in "Just Cuts" on the quays in Dublin is surely the best value in the capital.....even offered to do my eyebrows, which I declined


 
What do they charge for the wash and cut out of curiosity?


----------



## Guest128 (21 Dec 2008)

I dont know, 01 8728401 is the number...BTW that €7 rate is Mon, Tue, Wed only


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Dec 2008)

nothing


----------



## LDFerguson (22 Dec 2008)

S.L.F said:


> As to tipping people for doing their jobs if she does a good job she gets a kiss.


 
I think the bloke who cuts my hair in Browne's Barbers in Tyrrelstown might be a bit taken aback if I tried this tipping strategy.  

€14 + variable tip, depends on how pleased I am with the job done.


----------



## Purple (22 Dec 2008)

baldyman27 said:


> nothing


 I'm nearly there...



LDFerguson said:


> I think the bloke who cuts my hair in Browne's Barbers in Tyrrelstown might be a bit taken aback if I tried this tipping strategy.
> 
> €14 + variable tip, depends on how pleased I am with the job done.



 LOL. Give it a try and let us know how you get on.


----------



## baldyman27 (22 Dec 2008)

Purple said:


> I'm nearly there.


 
Jump before you're pushed, best financial decision I ever made


----------



## S.L.F (22 Dec 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> I think the bloke who cuts my hair in Browne's Barbers in Tyrrelstown might be a bit taken aback if I tried this tipping strategy.



Maybe its the chance you need to try something new and remember it'll be cheaper than tipping with money.

I nominate Liam to be our first volunteer to try this new strategy.

Remember you are doing this for all of us to try to reduce the costs of getting our hair cuts!!!

Go for it Liam!!!

If it doesn't work out we'll all come and visit you in hospital.......... or where ever you end up.


----------

